# Help me design a closet (picture of room layout included)



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

DannyUpper90 said:


> I also decided to re-frame for the entry door to be relocated because the bedroom next to the one I'm referring to is currently a walk-through and by moving the entry door over I can now convert the walk-through bedroom to a third small bedroom should I decide to rent the place out.


I know this isn't what you asked, but if you are doing this to possible rent out later are you sure both rooms will qualify as bedrooms?
Not an expert, but my understanding is many/most municipalities have requirements such as square footage, closet, egress window etc. before you can claim a room as a bedroom. You might check into the requirements before you get started.


----------



## DannyUpper90 (Jan 7, 2011)

Blondesense said:


> I know this isn't what you asked, but if you are doing this to possible rent out later are you sure both rooms will qualify as bedrooms?
> Not an expert, but my understanding is many/most municipalities have requirements such as square footage, closet, egress window etc. before you can claim a room as a bedroom. I'd make sure both qualify before you get started.


I've asked a local carpenter and from what I understand, because the walk-through bedroom does have a window, it would qualify (I'm assuming that is the one you're questioning) as a bedroom. Actually, it was listed on realtor listings as a third bedroom when I bought the place

Also, just to clarify, I'm not planning on enclosing that bedroom permanently. It will have a temporary wall separating it from the hallway or it could be opened up to be what it was originally. I guess you could call it a hybrid.


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

what is the overall width of the room?? 

I can see that it is 14' long, but a guess might be 92" wide (assuming a 32" door at your entry.)

a couple of initial thoughts:

1) you could by a wardrobe. these are self contained, have doors and can be moved if the lay out of the room changes.
2) is there a room to the right of this one? if so, does it have a closet?? It is common to see closets on adjoining rooms split the difference of the joining wall (i have attached a very simple example.) you can then make the closets as big as the wall will permit.

make sure that the dividing wall is not load bearing, if it is, you could basically frame in a header that would span the width of the closets (just like a door or window) and then frame in your closets... 

i hope this is helpful

rod


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

At 18" deep your closet will not be deep enough
I had one at my last house that wasn't deep enough
I looked at a new house & the rough framed closet was 25" deep
Subtract 1" for drywall & you end up with 24" depth


----------



## DannyUpper90 (Jan 7, 2011)

rditz said:


> what is the overall width of the room??
> 
> I can see that it is 14' long, but a guess might be 92" wide (assuming a 32" door at your entry.)
> 
> ...


Sorry, I should have clarified.

The entry door is on the wall that separates the two bedrooms. 

The wall on the right (of the diagram) is a brick wall with another house next to it (Balmur city row homes) which I framed over for drywall.

The overall width is 9.5 feet.


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

*overall layout of the floor*

an overall layout of the floor would be helpful to get a complete idea of what you have to work with..

I am in the process of designing part of my second floor and i intend on removing the interior walls completely in order to get the most out of wasted space etc...

good luck


rod


----------

